# what type of feed



## billy123 (Mar 15, 2011)

We slowly changed out goats feed over to something we can get localy from What the original owners were feeding and now there poop is clumping together should I do something different. Any and all advice/tips would be apprciated.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 15, 2011)

It would help if you listed what kind of feed they were on and what kind of feed you switched them to, the amount you are feeding them and the age and kind of goats.  

But often times a new home will cause a little stress and a change in the poop for a few days.


----------



## billy123 (Mar 15, 2011)

I dont recall the name of What the original owner  was feeding they sent some with us and we slowly started adding purina goat chow until  all of the other was gone. I am giving a scoop in the morning and one in the evening while milking


----------



## billy123 (Mar 15, 2011)

I forgot to say she is about a 3 year old nubian


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 16, 2011)

I am assuming along with free-choice hay?

Purina goat chow, is that a pelleted feed or a more like a sweet feed?

Are you giving her any kind of alfalfa?

I use Purina goat show feed and have been very happy with it.  

You could try getting gher some probiotics, maybe the stress of moving and changing feed as thrown her stomach off.

You could consider a fecal test on her, to make sure the stress of moving didn't increase her worm load and now that is causing problems.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

Purina Goat Chow is fine.  Its a good feed with good protien levels etc.  I would also include to her daily feed, a bucket of loose minerals that are goat specific.  Important part of her daily diet.  Especially milking. They need a good nutrient balance while working!   And of course free choice hay!  And fresh water.

I would give her a shot of vitamin b and some probiotics. The move and changing feed is a big stress on them. Also I would run a fecal to the vets as well to check for worm load.  Especially if shes new to you. 

You can also give her some baking soda (2 tablespns) mixed with water and molasses to help settle her rumen down.  Even with slow changes..their rumens can get slightly off.  So this wont hurt at all!!

Good luck with her!!


----------



## billy123 (Mar 16, 2011)

We do offer free choice hay its not alfalfa but  I do give alfalfa pellets and loose minerals free choice.the original owners used a herbal worker are these effective


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

billy123 said:
			
		

> We do offer free choice hay its not alfalfa but  I do give alfalfa pellets and loose minerals free choice.the original owners used a herbal worker are these effective


I dont give my milkers alfalfa hay either.  I give them a good green 2nd and 3rd cut hay.  And alfalfa pellets from time to time.  And in the winter in NH I mix 1st cut hay, which is stemie and takes longer to digest for them..and it keeps them warmer in cold temps.  As the rumens working thru those stems..it heating them up! Like a little furnace.  Ruminents amaze me!! LOL!!  

I would try some baking soda and molassess first.  But I would get her a fecal done...just so you know.  Cuz when milking its alot on their bodies and if shes got a worm load..it can hit her hard while working.  It cost me $10.00 to run down mine to my vet...and its worth every penny knowing!


----------



## billy123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for help
In above post it should've said herbal wormer instead of herbal worker


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

billy123 said:
			
		

> Thanks for help
> In above post it should've said herbal wormer instead of herbal worker


Ok!!  LOL!  Wormers! 

Some people have success with herbal wormers.  I however do not use herbal wormers.  I worm as needed to keep resistance down.  What happens if you worm your goats too much the worms become resistant to the poison thats trying to kill them.  So I run fecals every season change..or as needed...and worm accordingly.  

Its hard for me to make a call about herbal wormers?? Cuz I dont use them.  Some people use it and they say its effective??  So I dont really know. Im sure someone who uses them may chime in for a differant prospective? 

But with any wormer..just keep in mind the resistance factor.  Important.


----------



## billy123 (Mar 16, 2011)

I was told you Could look at thier eyes and tell if they have worms. What  would I be Working for. I will still take fecal to vet to  determine what type of worms.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 16, 2011)

Do a google search on FAMACHA to read up on how to tell from their inner eyelids.

I use herbal dewormers but I also run my own fecal exams (it is $22 for the vets to do it around here) so I can closely monitor what they need.  I am not a stickler about it and have a bottle of ivomec in the fridge and have used that on occasion.  But it is very rare that I use the chemical dewormer now.

Since the worm problem can vary from goat to goat and from property to property, I do recommend that if you go the herbal route that you get fecal exams done regularly.   Or get a microscope and learn to do your own.  It was worth it for me, with 7 goats and things being so expensive where I am.  If someone gets clumpy poo, I can get an answer in an hour.

You might want to back off on the amount of grain and alfalfa pellets you are feeding if the poo is still clumpy.  I can't give my does free choice alfalfa pellets without trouble as they eat too many.  And I also give other things with their grain on the milking stand to slow them down, like soaked beet pulp (you don't HAVE to soak it, but it really slows them down) and chopped veggie scraps (these don't really slow them down as they love them but they either pick around them or pick FOR them and that slows them a tiny bit!)


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

billy123 said:
			
		

> I was told you Could look at thier eyes and tell if they have worms. What  would I be Working for. I will still take fecal to vet to  determine what type of worms.


I would google it too!! It shows you how to look for signs of anemia, which is a sign of wormload, on the membran of the eyelid.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 16, 2011)

I use herbal wormer too.  My goats were raised on holistic wormers - they are 4yo and 3yo and have never had chemical wormers.  

Having said that though, I just bought these does back in December.  I wanted to make sure that what had been done with them was effective so I had a fecal ran at my vet.  Came back clean.  My older doe kidded 2 weeks ago so I'll be having a fecal ran today or tomorrow to make sure she's still doing ok.  If all looks good I'll keep it up - if not I can resort to stronger methods.  Like Freemotion, I don't get all worked up over it.  My goal is happy, healthy goats - I prefer to do so with natural manangement but will resort to the less natural if it's really needed.  It's how we raise our human children too.


----------

